# Google Adsense news and views



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 29, 2013)

Adsense is Google's most successful product and recently celebrated its 10 year anniversary. 

Publishers who are accepted into Adsense are provided scripts that they paste on their websites. The Adsense bots and algorithm then help to transform those scripts into relevant text, images, and video ads. The publisher and Adsense share the revenue earned when users view or click on those ads.

Google Adsense is a free service and is the perfect home business. *The Think Digit Forum also displays Adsense ads.*

Adsense has started providing scripts for mobile sites so that you can view ads on mobile devices, and Google can make more money!

Some recent news on Google Adsense:

No more Adsense on Google Sites



> Starting August 30th 2013, it will no longer be possible to modify AdSense ad code on Google Sites pages. However, any ads you’ve previously placed on Google Sites will continue to show, and you’ll be credited for all valid earnings.



Google Adsense tax evasion in Russia



> A prominent Russian legislator has censured Google for shifting its Russian tax burden to local contractors – just weeks after Google and other US Internet companies were accused of avoiding taxes in countries like France, Italy, and the UK.
> 
> Ruslan Gattarov, head of the committee for information policy of the Council of the Federation – the upper house of the Russian Parliament – openly rebuked the Internet giant last week for manipulations involving Google AdSense, a paid contextual advertising service which enables website owners to make money by running Google ads.
> 
> The politician claimed that Google has been breaking Russian law “for years,” as user agreements between Russian websites and the US company make the locals solely responsible for Russian taxes upon receiving payments from Google.



Google introduces favicons to their Adsense text ads



> Google Adsense introduced favicons in text ads today. Google believe this will make searches faster and easier for its users and will help businesses clearly identify themselves and their products.
> 
> You might be wondering what a favicon is. Simply put, a favicon is a small icon or picture which an advertiser can use on an ad for their website, such as a company logo or clip art related to their business’s services.
> 
> Using favicons means that an advertiser’s ad will be easily recognizable, so users searching for a specific business or type of service will be able to know from the picture what is being advertised.



Post your news and views on Adsense.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 31, 2013)

New asynchronous ad code will improve page loading speed



> “This means that users will be able to load the content of your pages, even if they’re having trouble loading the ads. Mobile users in particularly will enjoy less latency when loading web pages,” according to the Google AdSense support page about the asynchronous code.
> 
> Google is increasingly emphasizing the importance of site speed, this is great news for all AdSense publishers. Asynchronous script is especially well suited for mobile and responsive design.
> 
> To update the code on existing ad units, use the Import old Ad Code link under the My Ads tab in your Adsense account and follow the instructions.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 2, 2013)

Google AdSense App

So far, controlling AdSense has been limited to using Google’s browser-based interface. Until now. The AdSense Android app will allow users access to AdSense data anywhere on Android phones. The app shows data such as key earnings information, ad units and site reports, as well as payment alerts.


----------



## Dhanishta (Aug 7, 2013)

AdSense is a refinement and expansion of the concept behind banner -ad sharing arrangements that have been in use for years.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 8, 2013)

Earning from Adsense are low for most people, and it is easy to get banned, but still Adsense is still 10 times better than any other advertising network.

Great for school college kids to earn some pocket money.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 16, 2013)

*Getting suspended or banned from Adsense*

Google Adsense has a new policy: "Going forward, if our system detects a policy violation, you’ll receive both an email and an account notification with a link to view more details. Under the Policy violations section on the home tab, you can quickly access important information including details on each violation, the issue ID and an example of the violation on your site. The page will also include details on the action you need to take to resolve the violation."

*images.seroundtable.com/Adsense-Policy-Notifications-1375877345.png

Seoroundtable


----------

